# iTunes IPs



## paulbawon (Apr 29, 2003)

I thought it would be a good thing to start a thread with itunes IP address so that people could connect and share. What does everyone think? would people be up for posting IP's so that people can connect and share their iTunes library?

I'll start my IP is: 62.30.82.153. I've opened port 3689.

all the best

Paul


----------



## mfsri (Apr 29, 2003)

I just connected and I'm listening to your music. This is cool. I like to add my ip but i'm on a linksys wireless router. how do I find my ip that i would use? Right now i'm on 192.168.1.101 but I know that wont work....


----------



## mfsri (Apr 29, 2003)

Paul can you tell when someone is connected to your computer?


----------



## paulbawon (Apr 29, 2003)

What track are you listening to? It's pretty cool at this end. I'm sitting in rainy old england and knowing that somebody is checking out my music from 100s of miles away. cool.

You need to go into the web interface for your wireless router and find out what IP address it has. You then need to set up port forwarding for port 3689 to your machine and set up your file wall so this port is open.

paul


----------



## paulbawon (Apr 29, 2003)

You can check if someone is connected by going into itunes -> preferences -> sharing. At the bottom it tell you whether your sharing is on and whether you have anyone connected.

P


----------



## paulbawon (Apr 29, 2003)

OK folks there are now 4 of you connected to my iTunes so I'm expecting the latency to get pretty bad as I've only got 256Kbs up stream.

You have been warned!

Someone else please post their IP!!

P


----------



## mfsri (Apr 29, 2003)

OK if I did it right you should be able to get to my itunes via *.*.*.*


----------



## Ifrit (Apr 29, 2003)

Unfortunally it isn't possible to share music which is stored on the ipod. (which is the only place where all of my mp3s are stored)


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 29, 2003)

Be careful sharing your IPs. 

You can find your IP in www.whatismyip.com


----------



## paulbawon (Apr 29, 2003)

Right folks, got to go to bed - the girlfriend is calling....

I'm shutting down. I hope you enjoyed it. Lets keep this thread open and I suggest people post their IPs when they get online so we can share when we want.

I'm pleased to know it works - even if I didn't get to try it!?

all the best

Paul


----------



## whitesaint (Apr 29, 2003)

67.8.113.155 here


----------



## toast (Apr 30, 2003)

Do dynamic links work ?
*edit* chart wimme for address.


----------



## acidtuch10 (Apr 30, 2003)

for thoughs people using a dynamic Ip domains - yes it will work ... you will need to tell your router to forward all reguests on that port to your internal IP .... I run 4 computers off a linksys router . works great... 

on the advance tab in the router the is a forwarding - just tell it to forward to your internal ip and what port it uses.

and hit the apply button 

acidtuch10


----------



## fryke (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey, let's call this thread "A Macintosh Hater Script Kid's Treasure Box", as all kinds of IPs can be found in here which you can attack.

... Listen to what Gia said... ;-)


----------



## whitesaint (May 2, 2003)

bump


----------



## dixonbm (May 3, 2003)

Get a free dns.  Anyone have any suggestions for where we can do that? I had one once, but it expired.  How can I you keep it from expiring without having to login all the time.


----------



## phatcactus (May 3, 2003)

The dyndns.org service has a nice OS X client that i've been using.  Never had any problems with it.


----------



## boi (May 3, 2003)

egad! you mean people can get my ip?! wow, it's logged every time i visit a web site? what?! it's readily available to all who really care to know it? did i hear you say the admin on this site already has it, too? i should go hide in a cave now.


----------



## bobw (May 3, 2003)

Click on the *Logged* Link in any thread and you'll see the IP Address of the poster.


----------



## senne (May 3, 2003)

only mods and admins can do this, bobw


----------



## bobw (May 3, 2003)

ahh, didn't know that


----------



## Dusky (May 3, 2003)

Thanx for sharing your music, WhiteSaint.  Too bad rap doesn't make sense to me...  anymore.   Hmm, and I used to be "The Big Poppa."

"Throw your hands in the ey-ah if you's a true playah..."

Hehe.


----------



## Dusky (May 3, 2003)

P.S:  I'd share my music, but it's all Spanish...  and not only that, it's regional/old music:  Julio Jaramillo...  Los Magallones...  Los Freddy's...  Leo Dan.


----------



## RPS (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by whitesaint _
> *67.8.113.155 here *



Hey you have cool music! I'm listening to it right now, how cool is this!


----------



## senne (May 3, 2003)

can anyone tell me how i listen to someones library??

I select "Connect to Shared Music...", i fill in the IP address (fe 67.8.113.155), it shows "Connecting to server..." for 1,5 seconds, and it disappears!

What am i doing wrong??


----------



## whitesaint (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dusky _
> *Thanx for sharing your music, WhiteSaint.  Too bad rap doesn't make sense to me...  anymore.   Hmm, and I used to be "The Big Poppa."
> 
> "Throw your hands in the ey-ah if you's a true playah..."
> ...



Hey no problem  yea im only 18 y/o and i guess rap has taken over my generation, i find it mentally pleasing and extremely motivative...




> _Originally posted by RPS _
> * Hey you have cool music! I'm listening to it right now, how cool is this! *



Hey thanks i try; i dont like listening to crap all the time  Good music helps you be a better artist which in turn helps you be a better programmer  
Also anytime to help out the technology sector...Wanna make it help evolve...


----------



## RPS (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *can anyone tell me how i listen to someones library??
> 
> I select "Connect to Shared Music...", i fill in the IP address (fe 67.8.113.155), it shows "Connecting to server..." for 1,5 seconds, and it disappears!
> ...



You may not be doing anything wrong at all, look at the playlists, a new playlist should have appeared, which is the IP's whole library.


----------



## senne (May 3, 2003)

nope, no playlist.

And i would have know that..


----------



## MLJ_osxcom (May 3, 2003)

If you folks want to share your IP for sharing iTUnes music, check out ServerStore. Look for it on version tracker.

It works.

G'Day


----------



## toast (May 3, 2003)

That's what was mising to iTunes ! GREAT ! Even better IMO than iCommune.


----------



## Darkshadow (May 4, 2003)

Here, my iTunes library.

Darkshadow's Tunes

(That above link opens right into iTunes.  Only tested it with Safari, though.  dreamstatic.dyndns.org if the link won't work for you)


----------



## Darkshadow (May 4, 2003)

Heh, I see some people made their way to my library off and on durin the day.  In fact, there's two people connected right now. 

Nobody spoke up - did the link work, or did y'all have to type in the address?


----------



## cybergoober (May 5, 2003)

The link worked fine for me. Just now clicked on it.

One thing that this brings to light is just how many people download music. It's amazing to me the amount single tracks you find in people's collections when clicking on an artist. It's like, "Cool this guy has so-and-so-artist! Damn only one track"

That said this really is an uber-cool feature. If the network nazis didn't have our firewall locked down so damn tight I would have my Library shared out.


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2003)

Darkshadow, it works fine. Even from IE (wich I am stuck in right now)


----------



## toast (May 5, 2003)

Sacriledge !


----------



## Vyper (May 5, 2003)

Darkshadow, your library 0wnz


----------



## Darkshadow (May 5, 2003)

Um...I'll take that for a good thing. 

<shrugs> I've been recording mp3's almost since the format came out - long before there were any sharing apps and apps to encode mp3s were hard to come by.  Most of those are stuff I recorded off the radio. 

Wish I had kept everything I've done...I started back when my HD was a whopping 500 MB, so I've dropped a lot of stuff...


----------



## turncoat (May 5, 2003)

Darkshadow, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Darkshadow (May 6, 2003)

Sure.

Just a note - it'll be off today, I'll have it back up sometime this evening.


----------



## j79 (May 6, 2003)

whitesaint - cool music! thanks for sharing 

edit - oh wow! i can even check out your playlists 
this is so cool!


----------



## Vyper (May 9, 2003)

They're PW protected now


----------



## MikeXpop (May 16, 2003)

daap://mxp.kicks-ass.org

Not much to listen to now. The only artists I really have are BNL, OK go, White Stripes, RHCP, and Ben Folds Five. Oh, and 53 Simpsons songs. 

Come on people, lets hear some more ip's!


----------



## mr. k (May 16, 2003)

heres my library - i might end up turning off sharing a lot if it is too much of a bandwidth sucker.  well see, but for now listen away!

My Music


----------



## MikeXpop (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr. K _
> *heres my library - i might end up turning off sharing a lot if it is too much of a bandwidth sucker.  well see, but for now listen away!
> 
> My Music *



Did you remember to allow port 3689? I can't connect...


----------



## mr. k (May 17, 2003)

hmmm i forwarded it through my router last night... lemme check.  with port forwarding should i set it to tcp or udp?  that might be it.


----------



## Vyper (May 17, 2003)

I'm behind a router and I don't know if I point you to my router ip it'll connect to iTunes..

http://www.itunesstatus.com/

They have a nice list of iTunes hosts.


----------

